# W209 Clk Audio Upgrade Log



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll be posting my upgrade pictures , some work like sub woofer and some amp crossover setups are from the previous install ... 

Anyway ... this is the Front Speaker Door install

Hertz ML 1600.2 in stock Door Location, 1"MDF , Second Speaker in the door has been blocked by .5" mdf. Inside Dynomat and Cascade SD treatment , door is solid, from outside stock foam worked well as a gasket so i kept it on top.

Coming from the Hertz Mille Mlk 165 Setup Speakers in Doors sounded really good with the nice kick , liked it a lot.

I'll be uploading my Unusual Sub Install Pictures Next.....


----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)

Uploading My unusual Subwoofer Fiber glassed Enclosure i made myself ( first fiberglass attempt )

My gold was not to have subwoofer in the trunk of my Coupe so only way i could come up without going with IF setup was to do something creative like that. 
Enclosure came up almost 0.25 CF in size i with it was bigger but CDT Audio Sub ( ES 80SQ) sounds really nice from 50-80 Hz, according to the Data sub can operate in enclosures as little as 0.15 CF

http://s1056.photobucket.com/user/David_Kvirikadze/CLK Subwoofer Box/story


----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll be posting pictures of my Work in progress for A pillars next that will host ML700 Midrange and ML280 Tweeter


----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)

Head Unit Install


















One more pic of sub box


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

Interesting idea! You did a great job using the space available. I would have been too scared of fiberglass seeping through the mold and ruining those leather seats. I just made molds for my kicks and sails a few days ago and had my car sealed off like it had Ebola. I still got one drop of resin on the door sill. How are you liking how it sounds? Any concerns about children in the back seat poking the cone?


----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)

As far as install , i have removed the black plastic part that is in the middle of the back seat and masked it with tape, FG mold was done outside of the car so had no issues with that.

As far as kids go , i have 2 that drive with me pretty frequently i usually put the arm rest down and lower or turn off the SW so it does not get too loud for them , initially they enjoyed dropping coins inside the SW cone and watch it jump up and down .
I've had this SW for 2 years so it somehow survived i guess. 

As far as sound goes since enclosure is really small it does not go down a lot but for the music that i listen ( nor RAP or R&B) it is perfect for me , it is a SQ sub so not a lot of SPL but very good SQ, i also enjoy watching SW in action from the front seat i often turn back and see it in action. 400 RMS on Alpine PDX-M6 650 RMS 
I've tried JL W3 8" in the same enclosure and returned it , CDT worked better for me.


----------



## eXcelon969 (Jul 6, 2009)

neat idea for sub. looking forward to what else you do as i am currently working on the same car


----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)

Picture of my Ugly Ducklings a pillars , one day i might paint them but it is good enough for me at a moment, sanding was taking way too much time so gave up on it  










http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t363/David_Kvirikadze/Mobile%20Uploads/2
D561F0C-8497-42FB-9F5C-42759519C46B_zpsnngvqhtm.jpg










http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums...D-964D-41CE-96C6-7A3D30EBE160_zps69nriq6j.jpg

really like how it looks now!










I have My Amp for the front speakers and Crossovers in my glove compartment  ( i had a 2 way system B4 and was running everything from my Glove Compartment)






































http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t363/David_Kvirikadze/Mobile%20Uploads/3
03F7146-C4F7-4874-A6B1-EE7EC8B1383E_zpspj4j83s6.jpg











Amp for the SUB 










I think i'm done for next 6 month , time to enjoy upgraded system.

I might upgrade amps down the road just to try something new. ( but really happy with Alpine PDX series they sound really clean and detailed to me).


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work! That sub is pretty cool!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Love love love how flush your head unit is.


----------



## GedOut (Jan 18, 2006)

*CAR For Sale CLK 500 W209 Audio Upgrade Log*

I'll selling my 2004 CLK 500 Silver with 145,000 miles 

Car is in perfect working condition,
Has Brand new Continental EXTREMECONTACT DWS tires ( 800 $ value)
Has Brand new Front Brake Rotors and Pads ( Genuine Mercedes Benz parts. 600 $ Value)
From the Stereo Part I can keep or remove equipment as needed ( i'm flexible since I can sell car parts anytime) but at leas you will get a Pioneer head unit with Bluetooth and iPhone \ Android connectivity. ( mid range model not the one in the picture , Alpine PDX F6 amp , JBP 660 Power series components, and CDT 8" Subwoofer in custom fiberglass enclosure, front doors have been extensively soundproofed (200$ value) just for materials. 
Since members of this forum will appreciate this car the most I thought I'll post it here first. ( all audio equipment if removed I can sell for 800 -1000 $ so this is added value.
The car is pure joy to drive and makes you feel happy every time you go somewhere, I wish I could keep it but got a new E550 , 

For price i'm thinking 7,500 ( that's for car, Pioneer head unit, JBL Speakers , Alpine PDX F6 , CDT Sub in the back seat ( removable ) new tires and new brakes, I think it is a pretty good deal.

Car is in Chicago and will be listed on line in 3 days if I have no offers here.
please contact me if you are interested so I can send you a lot of pictures


----------



## 2003clk240 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi.

May I ask where you got the fascia for your head unit?

Thanks.


----------

